# All thing about special order.



## Mi_Lan

I searched the Dior  forum but can't find a specific thread about Dior Special order. So here I start a new thread about  special order information for who wants a custom Dior bag.


Some info I have so far about special oder:

Dior only accept special order on exotic skin such as Python, ostrich, Croc ect...lizard is not a part of special orders from 2011. 

Price for special order is vary depend on the type of skin, normally 30% higher than the one being selling in boutique. 

Special order takes from 2 months up to 6 months.

Special order Dior bag will have an metal plaque inside the bag indicates it is an special order. You also can ask Dior monogram your name in this plaque and/or outside of the Dior charm leather.

You can choose color of the Dior charm in gold, platinum, crystal or even diamond

Special order bag will come with a black satin dust bag, not the white one. 

Not all the Dior boutique provide special order service. Pls share info about which Boutique has this service if you know. 

Finally, pls do share photos of Special Order Dior here.


----------



## Mi_Lan

The special order Dior in pink lizard from our lovely member Laurayuki back to 2011.

Photos are from her reveal thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/a-very-special-customized-birthday-gift-reveal-703745.html

The special order comes with a black satin dust bag.




And Swarovski crystal charm. 







In fuchsia lizard skin.... 









The metal plaque inside the bag.


----------



## Mi_Lan

Here is another Special order Medium Croc in fuchsia pink with platinum HW, it belong to a VIP client but the SA showed me yesterday. It's so bright IRL and beautiful.... Priced at 35.000$ 







It is next to a small Diorisimo neon pink. Both colors are beautiful but I personally prefer the Fuchsia over the neon pink...


----------



## Mi_Lan




----------



## gregsk

Mi_Lan said:


> I searched the Dior  forum but can't find a specific thread about Dior Special order. So here I start a new thread about  special order information for who wants a custom Dior bag.
> 
> 
> Some info I have so far about special oder:
> 
> Dior only accept special order on exotic skin such as Python, ostrich, Croc ect...lizard is not a part of special orders from 2011.
> 
> Price for special order is vary depend on the type of skin, normally 30% higher than the one being selling in boutique.
> 
> Special order takes from 2 months up to 6 months.
> 
> Special order Dior bag will have an metal plaque inside the bag indicates it is an special order. You also can ask Dior monogram your name in this plaque and/or outside of the Dior charm leather.
> 
> You can choose color of the Dior charm in gold, platinum, crystal or even diamond
> 
> Special order bag will come with a black satin dust bag, not the white one.
> 
> Not all the Dior boutique provide special order service. Pls share info about which Boutique has this service if you know.
> 
> Finally, pls do share photos of Special Order Dior here.


Python is not available for Made-to-order or Special Order anymore ....

You have to make the difference between Made-to-Order and Special Order :
- Made-to-Order : you order a handbag in a colour that have already been produced or which is available in the Made-to-Order catalogue. You can choose the color of the charms and add your name on the plaque inside and initials on the leather part behind the charms. Price is the same. Takes at least 6 month ... up to 9 months
- Special Order : something that have never been made yet or with a special combinaison of colours/skins. This need to be approved by the studio and price is on quote only (usually 1.5 times higher)


----------



## Mi_Lan

gregsk said:


> Python is not available for Made-to-order or Special Order anymore ....
> 
> You have to make the difference between Made-to-Order and Special Order :
> - Made-to-Order : you order a handbag in a colour that have already been produced or which is available in the Made-to-Order catalogue. You can choose the color of the charms and add your name on the plaque inside and initials on the leather part behind the charms. Price is the same. Takes at least 6 month ... up to 9 months
> - Special Order : something that have never been made yet or with a special combinaison of colours/skins. This need to be approved by the studio and price is on quote only (usually 1.5 times higher)



Thank you so much for your info! Silly me, I even didn't know that special order and made to order are two completely different things in Dior's world. I have been around with Heremes so much. They only has the term "special order", so this info is really useful for me who just start with Dior since last month.

Why Python is not available for special order or made to order anymore? I can understand Lizard because Hermes also stop making lizard in big size bags due to lack of leather, but python is not that rare...


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

This is what i got from an SA from Saks

Dior Made to Order Handbags are produced in Python, Ostrich, and Crocodile (Matte or Shiny) Only.

Python Handbags start at $8,000 and Crocodile Handbags start at $25,000. They can be made in the following styles:

1.Lady Dior
2.Diorissimo (Ostrich &Crocodile Only)
3.Granville Tote
4. Granville Polochon

They are available in a wide array of colors and with 3 charm finishes. The estimate for each MTO piece is provided by Paris after the client uses the Made to Order book to select her finishes (Skin type, Charms, Color, Monogram, etc) and submits an order request form through your dior SA 
PS.The current completion timeline is 12 months from request approval. 50% deposit is required.


----------



## Mi_Lan

My requirement has been sent to Dior Paris by my wonderful SA . I asked  if I still can order a Lizard medium in pink fuchsia ( same as Laurayuki's bag), and the answer was YES for Lizard skin. My SA just called me and conrfimed this. Dior Paris said they don't make lizard bag for sale in store from now on but still make it via custom order. The waiting time is 12 months. I Still wait for them confirm if they accept the color pink fuchsia.


----------



## eminere

Mi_Lan said:


> My requirement has been sent to Dior Paris by my wonderful SA . I asked  if I still can order a Lizard medium in pink fuchsia ( same as Laurayuki's bag), and the answer was YES for Lizard skin. My SA just called me and conrfimed this. Dior Paris said they don't make lizard bag for sale in store from now on but still make it via custom order. The waiting time is 12 months. I Still wait for them confirm if they accept the color pink fuchsia.


How exciting!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Mi_Lan said:


> My requirement has been sent to Dior Paris by my wonderful SA . I asked  if I still can order a Lizard medium in pink fuchsia ( same as Laurayuki's bag), and the answer was YES for Lizard skin. My SA just called me and conrfimed this. Dior Paris said they don't make lizard bag for sale in store from now on but still make it via custom order. The waiting time is 12 months. I Still wait for them confirm if they accept the color pink fuchsia.



really o0o my god. Im so excited to hear this. Im actually having a hard time to decide too. I am too scare to get a python it too delicate. And for ostrich i didnt see any colors. and the price is a little bit out of my budget. So how much is the medium lizard now??


----------



## averagejoe

Mi_Lan said:


> My requirement has been sent to Dior Paris by my wonderful SA . I asked  if I still can order a Lizard medium in pink fuchsia ( same as Laurayuki's bag), and the answer was YES for Lizard skin. My SA just called me and conrfimed this. Dior Paris said they don't make lizard bag for sale in store from now on but still make it via custom order. The waiting time is 12 months. I Still wait for them confirm if they accept the color pink fuchsia.



I hope they say yes! The fuchsia lizard is truly exceptional!


----------



## gregsk

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> really o0o my god. Im so excited to hear this. Im actually having a hard time to decide too. I am too scare to get a python it too delicate. And for ostrich i didnt see any colors. and the price is a little bit out of my budget. So how much is the medium lizard now??



It is such a beautiful piece ! In UK, it is £4,700


----------



## tutushopper

Mi_Lan said:


> My requirement has been sent to Dior Paris by my wonderful SA . I asked  if I still can order a Lizard medium in pink fuchsia ( same as Laurayuki's bag), and the answer was YES for Lizard skin. My SA just called me and conrfimed this. Dior Paris said they don't make lizard bag for sale in store from now on but still make it via custom order. The waiting time is 12 months. I Still wait for them confirm if they accept the color pink fuchsia.



That will be a stunning bag!  I can't wait to see your reveal of it after it's made up!


----------



## Mi_Lan

eminere;24677380 said:
			
		

> How exciting!





averagejoe said:


> I hope they say yes! The fuchsia lizard is truly exceptional!





tutushopper said:


> That will be a stunning bag!  I can't wait to see your reveal of it after it's made up!



I'm very excited, hope they say YES to me.


----------



## Mi_Lan

gregsk said:


> It is such a beautiful piece ! In UK, it is £4,700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2194497



It's gorgeous bag. Is it yours in store? Is it in stock?


----------



## Mi_Lan

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> really o0o my god. Im so excited to hear this. Im actually having a hard time to decide too. I am too scare to get a python it too delicate. And for ostrich i didnt see any colors. and the price is a little bit out of my budget. So how much is the medium lizard now??



I'm waiting for a gold python, it will arrive next two weeks. I actually don't think python is too delicate at all, I have several pair of Louboutin python and some Celine python bags, they keep the shape very good dear. Don't worry much. Lizard price is higher than python, I will let know you how much it cost when I get quote from my SA.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Mi_Lan said:


> I'm waiting for a gold python, it will arrive next two weeks. I actually don't think python is too delicate at all, I have several pair of Louboutin python and some Celine python bags, they keep the shape very good dear. Don't worry much. Lizard price is higher than python, I will let know you how much it cost when I get quote from my SA.



I know lizard is about 1k or a little bit more and im fine with it. Yeh let me know good luck.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

gregsk said:


> It is such a beautiful piece ! In UK, it is £4,700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2194497


this is very pretty too. What color is it??it doesnt look like fuschia to me but more towards a peachy red.


----------



## averagejoe

gregsk said:


> It is such a beautiful piece ! In UK, it is £4,700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2194497



What a beauty! I love how it's paired with pale gold hardware.


----------



## Mi_Lan

Does anyone knows information which boutique in France has special order service?


----------



## averagejoe

Mi_Lan said:


> Does anyone knows information which boutique in France has special order service?



Definitely the one on 30 Avenue Montaigne in Paris. There are probably more, but this is their "headquarters" so they will do it for sure.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Mi_Lan said:


> Does anyone knows information which boutique in France has special order service?


so i guess the speical order is approved??for fuschia lizard?


----------



## Mi_Lan

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> so i guess the speical order is approved??for fuschia lizard?



Still waiting my dear. It took me forever to wait! But i stick a python order with my SA. she is so kind to me. 
also I'm going to Paris soon, guess price is much cheaper in Paris so I may order a croc bag at reasonable price if I has chance.


----------



## Mi_Lan

This is a leather book to help clients choose leather and HW. Photo from Internet.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Mi_Lan said:


> Still waiting my dear. It took me forever to wait! But i stick a python order with my SA. she is so kind to me.
> also I'm going to Paris soon, guess price is much cheaper in Paris so I may order a croc bag at reasonable price if I has chance.



wow. Im so jealous of you ladies who can order so many bags. So you are getting the lizard a gold python and a croc lady dior when you are in paris.


----------



## Mi_Lan

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> wow. Im so jealous of you ladies who can order so many bags. So you are getting the lizard a gold python and a croc lady dior when you are in paris.




The first two is still within my budget, but I am not sure I will able to order a croc in Paris. It will be a big purchase so I have to consider very careful before making it.


----------



## averagejoe

Mi_Lan said:


> This is a leather book to help clients choose leather and HW. Photo from Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2199100



Wow the strass charms are really beautiful! They seem to have improved the way the crystals are inlaid, which makes the hardware look completely coated in crystals now.


----------



## Nahreen

Bumping this thread.

Was it still possible to order lizard? Is it more durable than python? Does anybody know how much more lizard costs than python?

I'm planning to order a mini in python. I'd like a ostrich but it is too expensive but maby lizard is an alternative.


----------



## mf19

Is it possible to customize a Miss Dior in exotic?


----------



## Mi_Lan

just want to let eryryone know that my order for a custom lizard Lady Dior has been approved! It took me almost 4 months to get the answer YES  from Paris boutique. It means lizard is still on the list for special order. I'm going to choose the color for my bag. Still debating between fuchsia l or tejuz color. Any suggestion?


----------



## Nahreen

Mi_Lan said:


> just want to let eryryone know that my order for a custom lizard Lady Dior has been approved! It took me almost 4 months to get the answer YES  from Paris boutique. It means lizard is still on the list for special order. I'm going to choose the color for my bag. Still debating between fuchsia l or tejuz color. Any suggestion?



What does the tejuz colour look like? Without knowing what tejuz looks like, I must say fuchsia is gorgeous. Was it much more expensive to get lizard compared to python? How long do you have to wait for the bag? 

I hope the Dior designers call tomorrow to discuss my order.


----------



## mf19

Miss Dior and Diorissimo can be special ordered but only in croc and ostrich...


----------



## Mi_Lan

Nahreen said:


> What does the tejuz colour look like? Without knowing what tejuz looks like, I must say fuchsia is gorgeous. Was it much more expensive to get lizard compared to python? How long do you have to wait for the bag?
> 
> I hope the Dior designers call tomorrow to discuss my order.



Tejuz is name of the nature color of lizard, in term of Hermes it's called ombré lizard. The color is very rare but I'm not sure I like it more than fuchsia. However I already have a  small croc fuchsia.


It's more expensive to get a lizard custom order. Double price of python. They don't do custom order on python anyway.


----------



## Nahreen

Mi_Lan said:


> Tejuz is name of the nature color of lizard, in term of Hermes it's called ombré lizard. The color is very rare but I'm not sure I like it more than fuchsia. However I already have a small croc fuchsia.
> 
> 
> It's more expensive to get a lizard custom order. Double price of python. They don't do custom order on python anyway.


 
Oh. I do so hope that they will do a python for me. That´s why we (I and the Dior customer service) discussed the order option since there were no more mini python available. She wrote that I could choose the size, charm, colour and leather or skin of the bag. I´m still waiting for the designer to call so I´ll just have to wait and see what they say. 

So the Tejuz is sort of black based on google pictures. I think a glossy beige would be nicer though if you don´t want pink.




mf19 said:


> Miss Dior and Diorissimo can be special ordered but only in croc and ostrich...


----------



## Nahreen

It turned out it was not possible to special order python LD.
Lizard was not avaiable for order either.
Ostrich can only be ordered in medium.
Croc can be ordered in mini or medium.
Crystal charm is only available with croc and costs extra.

I suppose they don't want special orders, too much hassle unless the customer is prepared to pay extremely much for a handbag. It is a shame that crystal charm can only be ordered for croc. It is not like ostrich in medium is a cheap bag. For that price, one should be able to choose.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Mi_Lan said:


> just want to let eryryone know that my order for a custom lizard Lady Dior has been approved! It took me almost 4 months to get the answer YES  from Paris boutique. It means lizard is still on the list for special order. I'm going to choose the color for my bag. Still debating between fuchsia l or tejuz color. Any suggestion?


wow congrat mi lan. so do you mind tell me how much is it for a custom made lizard in medium now?


----------



## DiorrificLady

Beautiful choice.. For the croco, they can be made into a large size LD as well, not just medium, so far I got me 3 croco LDs, and few pythons all in large size, they even told me lizard can be made as well as ostrich. At the moment I'm looking for stingray, I've seen a Lady Dior in stingray but was micro sized, would love it bigger though.


----------



## Nahreen

DiorrificLady said:


> Beautiful choice.. For the croco, they can be made into a large size LD as well, not just medium, so far I got me 3 croco LDs, and few pythons all in large size, they even told me lizard can be made as well as ostrich. At the moment I'm looking for stingray, I've seen a Lady Dior in stingray but was micro sized, would love it bigger though.



I was told last week that lizard could not be ordered, nor python and for ostrich only the large version. For croc you could do micro as well. I was in contact with Dior cusomer service in Paris. Either they are changing their policy's or it depends to who you talk to or it is related to the customer.


----------



## Mi_Lan

When I was in Paris, the Dior boutique confirm that they can't make a lizard. it was discontinued. However when I am back to my country, I got the answer yes from my SA. I am not sure why its so different between the two boutiques, maybe Dior just opened the new boutique in my country and wants to make customers have more choice?


----------



## Nahreen

Mi_Lan said:


> When I was in Paris, the Dior boutique confirm that they can't make a lizard. it was discontinued. However when I am back to my country, I got the answer yes from my SA. I am not sure why its so different between the two boutiques, maybe Dior just opened the new boutique in my country and wants to make customers have more choice?



To me it seemed thay were changing their minds a lot. First I was told by customer service (end of August) that I could choose leather, size, charm and they arranged a telephone conference with the designers. Instead of the designer calling, customer service called again and said that only croc and ostrich were possible to order and not in mini but medium or large. Then when I decided to order a medium ostrich they came back and said only large for ostrich. They also said that crystal charm was only for croc when I wanted that for the ostrich. But croc seemed possible to order in any size. I did not want a large ostrich, too much ostrich leather for me plus I wanted an evening bag. Decided to go with a python that was already available. I'm waiting for it to get shipped.


----------



## DiorrificLady

Nahreen said:


> I was told last week that lizard could not be ordered, nor python and for ostrich only the large version. For croc you could do micro as well. I was in contact with Dior cusomer service in Paris. Either they are changing their policy's or it depends to who you talk to or it is related to the customer.



I guess it all depends on many things. I've seen a stingray Lady Dior in  micro size at the boutique once, it was special order for a client and they've changed their mind I think, they tried selling it to me but I don't like micro sized LDs. It had 3 colours, and two types of leather, stingray and crocodile handles.


----------



## Nahreen

DiorrificLady said:


> I guess it all depends on many things. I've seen a stingray Lady Dior in  micro size at the boutique once, it was special order for a client and they've changed their mind I think, they tried selling it to me but I don't like micro sized LDs. It had 3 colours, and two types of leather, stingray and crocodile handles.



That is too much colours for me on one bag and I prefer one type of leather.
In my opinion, if you order it you pay for it, you can't just change your mind when they have custom designed it for you. It was very decent of the boutique to let them off, especially with such a strange combination of colours and materials.


----------



## DiorrificLady

Nahreen said:


> That is too much colours for me on one bag and I prefer one type of leather.
> In my opinion, if you order it you pay for it, you can't just change your mind when they have custom designed it for you. It was very decent of the boutique to let them off, especially with such a strange combination of colours and materials.



Yeah, exactly. No idea what happened to it now. Probably found someone who'll love it more. I hope.


----------



## honeybeez

So now.. what r the exotic leathers available and colors?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Hey..Ladies.I noe it an old thread.but Anyone got any update on special order or Lizard..It seems like i rarely see a lizard back in a dior boutique every time i go..


----------



## Everlong

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Hey..Ladies.I noe it an old thread.but Anyone got any update on special order or Lizard..It seems like i rarely see a lizard back in a dior boutique every time i go..



I have not seen any lizard swatches when I saw the choices for customization. I recall (not limited to):

Hardware: 
Light Champagne Gold
Gold
Silver
Silver with crystals
Gold with crystals

Matte Crocodile:
Orange
Red
Coral
Light Pink
Black

Brilliant Crocodile (Shiny):
Green
Yellow
Light Purple (lilac)
Navy Blue

Ostrich:
Orange
Beige
Light Pink
Cognac Brown

More colors are available but I have very selective memory. 

I was told any size could be special ordered in these skins even the grand XL Lady Dior which seems to be discontinued from production in lambskin.


----------



## Nahreen

Everlong said:


> I have not seen any lizard swatches when I saw the choices for customization. I recall (not limited to):
> 
> Hardware:
> Light Champagne Gold
> Gold
> Silver
> Silver with crystals
> Gold with crystals
> 
> Matte Crocodile:
> Orange
> Red
> Coral
> Light Pink
> Black
> 
> Brilliant Crocodile (Shiny):
> Green
> Yellow
> Light Purple (lilac)
> Navy Blue
> 
> Ostrich:
> Orange
> Beige
> Light Pink
> Cognac Brown
> 
> More colors are available but I have very selective memory.
> 
> I was told any size could be special ordered in these skins even the grand XL Lady Dior which seems to be discontinued from production in lambskin.


 
In September last year they informed me that for ostrich, it was only the large that was available for order. They first said, any size but then changed it to only the large one (i.e. not small or mini, don´t know about XL though). For the croc it was all sizes. I also think for the hw, the crystal versions were only available for croc. 

I remember, I was from the beginning told I could combine (skin, size and hw) as I wanted but then they changed their minds after checking with the designers. Of course, it might have changed again.

In the end, I bought a python that had already been manufactured so I never ordered any bag since I wanted a python custom made and that turned out not to be possible to order.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Bumping this for reference. Any recent changes or updates?


----------



## ezabuk

Shortly before I bought my python LD in navy shades with a crystal charm from HARRODS - I visited the Dior store @westfield's Shepherds Bush, London.


----------



## gregsk

Really ? But it closed down 2 years ago !?



ezabuk said:


> Shortly before I bought my python LD in navy shades with a crystal charm from HARRODS - I visited the Dior store @westfield's Shepherds Bush, London.
> 
> View attachment 3604711
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604713
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604714


----------



## ezabuk

These screenshots are taken from my video clip dated 17 Jan 2012. Whilst I bought my bag in 2015 - only took me 3 years to decide and find my colour still my bag is amazing - I had an SA tie me 2 matching Dior scarves to the handles to prevent them from wear.

View attachment 3605150


View attachment 3605151


----------



## boomer1234

bumping a super old thread. But was wondering if anyone has recent info on made to order? I am invited to do this but want to be prepared (mentally and monetarily lol). Thank you!


----------



## angelz629

Me too! Bump!


----------



## redwings

boomer1234 said:


> bumping a super old thread. But was wondering if anyone has recent info on made to order? I am invited to do this but want to be prepared (mentally and monetarily lol). Thank you!


They invited me to make a special order a few weeks ago.
Lizard (if I remembered), Ostrich and Alligator on offer. I was more interested in the ostrich than the Reptilian skins.

The SA presented me with the iPad to do a selection of set colours (each bag style had certain colors unavailable to the rest), hardware (if allowed) and any personalisation for charms. It modelled the bag on the spot on screen.

CD Montaigne, Lady Dior (small to large) and another bag style  if I am not wrong.

I was asking for CD Montaigne so I was quoted a low 5 digit sum in AUD.


----------



## a.little.luxe

I did the MTO event last year. They took me into a private room where they had a few styles on display, and also a large trunk full of swatches. They offered exotics in a wide variety of colors and a couple different styles, and you can mix and match the colors so the sides/ inside/ handle of the bag can be different colors. They also offered a variety of charms (for the Lady Dior models) so they can be crystalized, pearls, etc. It was a really fun experience! The bag took about 9 months to arrive. 

One thing to note was that it was supposed to be personalized with my name, but I think they forgot to add it in the end.


----------



## papertiger

a.little.luxe said:


> I did the MTO event last year. They took me into a private room where they had a few styles on display, and also a large trunk full of swatches. They offered exotics in a wide variety of colors and a couple different styles, and you can mix and match the colors so the sides/ inside/ handle of the bag can be different colors. They also offered a variety of charms (for the Lady Dior models) so they can be crystalized, pearls, etc. It was a really fun experience! The bag took about 9 months to arrive.
> 
> One thing to note was that it was supposed to be personalized with my name, but I think they forgot to add it in the end.



Can't they put it on/in for you now?


----------



## boomer1234

redwings said:


> They invited me to make a special order a few weeks ago.
> Lizard (if I remembered), Ostrich and Alligator on offer. I was more interested in the ostrich than the Reptilian skins.
> 
> The SA presented me with the iPad to do a selection of set colours (each bag style had certain colors unavailable to the rest), hardware (if allowed) and any personalisation for charms. It modelled the bag on the spot on screen.
> 
> CD Montaigne, Lady Dior (small to large) and another bag style  if I am not wrong.
> 
> I was asking for CD Montaigne so I was quoted a low 5 digit sum in AUD.





a.little.luxe said:


> I did the MTO event last year. They took me into a private room where they had a few styles on display, and also a large trunk full of swatches. They offered exotics in a wide variety of colors and a couple different styles, and you can mix and match the colors so the sides/ inside/ handle of the bag can be different colors. They also offered a variety of charms (for the Lady Dior models) so they can be crystalized, pearls, etc. It was a really fun experience! The bag took about 9 months to arrive.
> 
> One thing to note was that it was supposed to be personalized with my name, but I think they forgot to add it in the end.


Amazing! Thank you so much for your input!

Are you able to do ombré? Do you have pictures of your MTO?


----------



## angelz629

I'm guessing the prices were all pretty hefty since these are exotics?


----------



## redwings

angelz629 said:


> I'm guessing the prices were all pretty hefty since these are exotics?


Price hike happened I think a week or two ago on exotics.


----------



## Christofle

angelz629 said:


> I'm guessing the prices were all pretty hefty since these are exotics?


There used to be a sizeable up charge for custom over a stock offering in a similar leather. I’m not sure if this is still the case though.


----------



## angelz629

Do they only allow exotic leather for the made to order?


----------



## bindi0930

It is almost 5k more for a MTO alligator vs stock. Just saw the price comparison this past friday.


----------



## Chanellover714

SA just confirmed that bag options now are Lady Dior (including small LD pouch), Book Tote (can you even imagine in exotic?!) Saddle, and 30 Montaigne. 

I feel like I have seen exotic Lady Diors from time to time in store, but never really seen an exotic in any of the others? The Montaigne I could imagine in exotic but my brain can’t even comprehend the size of a book tote in an exotic skin and it seems weird for the saddle? 

Either way I’m looking forward to the experience. IMO Dior in general has some of the best customer service and shopping experience.


----------



## averagejoe

Chanellover714 said:


> SA just confirmed that bag options now are Lady Dior (including small LD pouch), Book Tote (can you even imagine in exotic?!) Saddle, and 30 Montaigne.
> 
> I feel like I have seen exotic Lady Diors from time to time in store, but never really seen an exotic in any of the others? The Montaigne I could imagine in exotic but my brain can’t even comprehend the size of a book tote in an exotic skin and it seems weird for the saddle?
> 
> Either way I’m looking forward to the experience. IMO Dior in general has some of the best customer service and shopping experience.


The Toronto flagship has the Book Tote in alligator. The price is around $94000 CAD, because of the size and having to find an alligator skin big enough for the bag. It costs way more than most Hermes exotic bags.

It has been there since the boutique opened 3 years ago. I think it won't sell, because it is way too expensive.


----------



## boomer1234

wow. That’s quite a car. I mean bag! Lol

I am so curious about doing this MTO but then also scared for my wallet!


----------



## angelz629

boomer1234 said:


> wow. That’s quite a car. I mean bag! Lol
> 
> I am so curious about doing this MTO but then also scared for my wallet!


Please share your experience when you get a chance! It would be exciting to hear what was offered and what you picked!


----------

